# up state south carolina set up



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i want to set up a herf. every one can come from any where. this will be my firtst but i know it will be good. i will have it at my house unless a bunch of people rsvp. friends of the club our welcome also.

i was thinking in mid feb somtime but i want to know what will be best for every one


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

bueller..... bueller........... bueller.......... bueller


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

make sure you provide all the booze and smoke! Great Success! :ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

oh i will for the most part at least the :al. i am still siting on wine from before i got into cigars. i am still working on the cigar stock up.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Count me in! I'm always up for a local herf.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> Count me in! I'm always up for a local herf.


Same. I'm down with it.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well who wants to set up a date. i found out that there will be a big cs herf is fl around feb 9. i guess that weekend is out. as i said it will be at my house unless tomany people rsvp than i know a good bar we can go. 

in
1.goodfella
2.spooble
3.tech-ninja
4.friend of GF
5.friend of GF
6.friend of GF


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm game! I can probably round up a few more fellas, too!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

WHere at in Upstate SC? I may be able to attend and there are a few other CSers from Charlotte and the surrounding area.

scottie


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

greenwood its about an hour from any where


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Count me in as of now. Any changes and I'll let everyone know.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

so any one want to try to set a date or a ballpark


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in too!!!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

FEB 23 2008 Saterday Herf in GreenWood South Carolina.

1. GoodFella
2. Jjirons69
3. Alpedhuez55
4. Volfan
5. Cre8v1
6. Spooble
7. tech-ninja
8.Infin1ty (not 100% yet)
9. GF friend
10. GF Friend

For any one who does not want to drink and drive accomodations can be made for you.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> greenwood its about an hour from any where


What is considered upper? I am 30 mins from Lake Hartwell on the Georgia side. didn't know if you were thinking of the mountain side of S.C. Give me a distance from Hartwell and could possibly make it.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> FEB 23 2008 Saterday Herf in GreenWood South Carolina.
> 
> 1. GoodFella
> 2. Jjirons69
> ...




Count me in.

Depending on where in SC we are talking. 
For any one who does not want to drink and drive accomodations can be made for you


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i looked it up and its 55 miles a little over an hour depending on how u drive. if 30643 is a zip in your area that i used to mapquest it. you can check again with my zip its 29646 green wood sc.

if you can make it that whould be great i want this to be a blast for every one.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1. GoodFella
2. Jjirons69
3. Alpedhuez55
4. Volfan
5. Cre8v1
6. Spooble
7. tech-ninja
8.Infin1ty (not 100% yet)
9. GF friend
10. GF Friend
11. lord puffer

i will be in charleston for a few days next week if any one wants to set up a small herf at a bar or somthing just a little pregame


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> i looked it up and its 55 miles a little over an hour depending on how u drive. if 30643 is a zip in your area that i used to mapquest it. you can check again with my zip its 29646 green wood sc.
> 
> if you can make it that whould be great i want this to be a blast for every one.


A bit confused. So the Herf is in Greenwood correct? if so I will mapquest it.
If you can PM your addy so I can mapquest. Thanks.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmmmmmm.....not far from me either! I'll have to wait till we get a little closer to the date, but I can tentatively plan for it.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll know more when the date is closer, but I'd like to be there. cre8v1 and I could carpool.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Would love to herf again with you youngsters in SC...but, that trip may be a little out of my driving range and February is shaping up to be a busy month with a NC herf and other events going on! You fellas enjoy....you got some great BOTL that will be going to that event!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Do ya'll allow subversive pipe smokers to herf amongst the stogie population?
p...and no, I ain't no damn wizard!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Do ya'll allow subversive pipe smokers to herf amongst the stogie population?
> p...and no, I ain't no damn wizard!!


Heck, yeah! In fact I'll bring a pipe and have a bowl with ya! I just got started, but I have acquired a few estate pipes off of eBay.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ya i have no probelm with any pipes. infact i would like to learn more about them. once we get a lot closer and we have a final head count we can set every thing in stone.

the dates can be changed if we talk about it. feb 28 just seemed good to me


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipes at a herf? Isn't that like showing up with a knife at a gunfight?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i got the 45 acp that holds 14 gars so i can just fire one at a pipe smoker if need be


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Pipes at a herf? Isn't that like showing up with a knife at a gunfight?


I got a Nording freehand that I can wield as a club ....if need be,

Actually I started off smoking cigars....so I know which end to light and all that:dr


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipe friendly Gamecocks. Who knew. Hope to see you if time allows.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

can we count you in mister moo. or dogsplayn i would like to more people come. 
i talked to a friend of mine who ownes one of the bigest bars in town and he said we can use part of his bar if need be. if this looks like a bunch of people are coming my little house will not hold every one. also my deck is small compared to the bars deck. the bar has heaters every where so we will not be cold. this is just an option.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> can we count you in mister moo. or dogsplayn i would like to more people come.
> i talked to a friend of mine who ownes one of the bigest bars in town and he said we can use part of his bar if need be. if this looks like a bunch of people are coming my little house will not hold every one. also my deck is small compared to the bars deck. the bar has heaters every where so we will not be cold. this is just an option.


50/50.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

If I'm not in Vietnam getting my kid I wouldn't mind coming if it's ok. When is the latest you need to know?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in, just need to know a little ahead of time so I can take off of work. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

big dawg- some where in mid feb but sooner is better


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GoodFella said:


> big dawg- some where in mid feb but sooner is better


We're having a little BBQ herf in Raleigh on Feb. 9th for some of the poor Carolina souls who aren't going down to Florida. Hope you can pick a date other than the 9th.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

You bet! I'm ready for a herf. Sounds like a great time. :ss



rockyr said:


> I'll know more when the date is closer, but I'd like to be there. cre8v1 and I could carpool.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

the bbq in nc may be a little better then the fl thing.

feb 23 is the date set for the green wood herf. if possible by the end of jan could we see a set of hands so plans can be set. as of right now its at my house. we will see what happens when every ones rsvps. if you want to look at what it would take to drive the zip is 29646


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

What bar you talking about, my Goodfella? I lived in Greenwood from '92 thru '01. Very familiar with all that area and have some good friends around there.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

sports break on the deck with heaters and hot servers or my place on my deck with some lawn chairs


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I probably won't be able to make it but will be with you all in spirit! Here's to the next SC Herf!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

for all the charleston guys what shop do you use in the area. any kingston fans.

what time of would be a good start for the herf?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> *sports break on the deck with heaters and hot servers* or my place on my deck with some lawn chairs


Well, I vote for the former. :tu In the past we started around noon. Maybe have lunch and smoke some crappy cigars :ss


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> Maybe have lunch and smoke some crappy cigars :ss


I can bring those!!:cb


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Whats the date I could possibly join y'all


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

feb 23 greenwood sc noon at my place. 
then we can go to the break if every one is down for that. the herf is over whenever. i can put few people up for a night if any one is worried about drinking or give them a lift to a hotel.

i will have some good dark rum, gin and wine for every one. sorry no scotch as of now.

let see a show of hands of who will be there for sure. feel free to pm me for any ??????

1. Goodfella


----------



## drvr01 (Aug 22, 2007)

I hunt and fish on Grandpaws land in Hodges. I wil be there the next week or two.
I cant make the herf, but will subscribe to this thread and would like to meet some BOTL in the area. 
My trip includes a stop in Wahalla. Any recomendations for a smoker friendly restaurant?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I am in. Might try to bum a ride with someone(hint hint). So if you pass a scary looking dude with thumb extended, help a brother out!:ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.Goodfella
2.dogsplayinpoker's


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

As of now, I'm available


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.Goodfella
2.dogsplayinpoker
3.mkimbler


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> for all the charleston guys what shop do you use in the area. any kingston fans.
> 
> what time of would be a good start for the herf?


I go to Town Centre Tobacco...not the greatest selection but the guys there are really friendly and knowledgeable. They'll most likely even tell you where (and if) something they don't have is available locally.

I've also heard great things about Club Habana downton but have never been there. http://www.clubhabana.com


----------



## CharlieH (Apr 7, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> i want to set up a herf. every one can come from any where. this will be my firtst but i know it will be good. i will have it at my house unless a bunch of people rsvp. friends of the club our welcome also.
> 
> i was thinking in mid feb somtime but i want to know what will be best for every one


 I am not postive, at this point, but I plan on showing up, I will know a couple of you from another board.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Town Centre Tobacco are nice people i like to go there when i am in town and they will always get the cigar you are looking like the tatj and others anjeos. i do not like kingston at all they are a rip off


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

:tpd:


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I am in. Might try to bum a ride with someone(hint hint). So if you pass a scary looking dude with thumb extended, help a brother out!:ss


I'm down with this. Jason, we can ride together. I'm sure rockyr will plan on joining us, too. Count me in!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.Goodfella
2.dogsplayinpoker
3.mkimbler
4.cre8v1


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm still in. Already had it on the calendar. :ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1. mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr

did i forget to add any one?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> I'm down with this. Jason, we can ride together. I'm sure rockyr will plan on joining us, too. Count me in!


Appreciate it Brad. I suppose I will chip in for gas... or a box of stogies. Whichever is cheaper


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Appreciate it Brad. I suppose I will chip in for gas... or a box of stogies. Whichever is cheaper


I didn't say I'd drive.... I said we'll ride together. :r And you know my taste in cigars... the gas will be cheaper.  This will be a lot of fun. I'm always ready to herf!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

You know the General Lee won't fit 3!!
I will let you have the rockin' chair on top of the Hillbilly-mobile!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> 1. mkimbler
> 2. dogsplayinpoker
> 3. CharlieH
> 4. Jason
> ...


I'm still in!

1. mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

1. mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble


I'm pretty sure I'm in for this. It's 2 weeks after the MMHIII so the wife shouldn't be on my case too bad.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

cool guys just wanted to make sure. ya this is going to be real cool.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll throw my hat in as a 'maybe'


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

cool ted


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Same here - I let you know for sure soon.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> for all the charleston guys what shop do you use in the area. any kingston fans.
> 
> what time of would be a good start for the herf?


There's a Kingston right here in West Ashley. That's my local stop.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1. mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble

well what do you guys want to do a bar or my house. every one vote and then if the bar wins i will rsvp the deck. if my house wins bring some chairs.:tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> 1. mkimbler
> 2. dogsplayinpoker
> 3. CharlieH
> 4. Jason
> ...


Inside your house or outside?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I vote for Sports Break. Been there many, many times!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well we will be smoking out side but i do have a little garage that we can go in also. you have to walk out the back door into the garage then out side on the back porch. the porch can fit all of us i have a bench out there with a few chairs.

sports break we will be out side also but there are space heaters out there and the music will not be that loud. we will have the whole back deck to out self. 

or we can start at my house then go to the break later on.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well i was told by the little lady that we can smoke in the house. the rules of that is 
1. vent the house witch is just a fan in the window and open a nother window
2 dont trash the house
3 have fun


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm game for anything (I usually get myself in trouble when I say that ). This is shaping up to be a great time!


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

If you are still taking RSVPs, I am in.

If anyone from the Greenville area wants to ride with, let me know.

Chris

Cool, I have been smoking for 12yrs and this will be my first herf! i guess directions will soon follow?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Your "little lady" sounds like a very understanding and supportive SO. Congrats on that and thank her ahead of time. I can smoke anywhere, whichever is most convenient.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble
9. psychII


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

I still plan on attaending and looking forward to meeting you guys.:ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

12 at my house for a while then on to the break if we feel like it. i will have some food and drinks for every one. some gin and rum and depending how things go i will break open a bottle of wine. once we get closer i can pm my addy so people will know how to get here. if there are any drink you have to have make sure you bring them. also if any one can bring a chair i think we will need like 3. just to make sure every one is good. if every one on the rsvp list over 21? i know most of you are.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

:tuany one who is coming to the herf i have been trying to collect some cigar bands, so if you have any you dont want please bring them for me.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on the day i may be able to make it. Greenwood is about a 45min drive for me via shitty backroads.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ir13 i will be nice to see you there just let us know and we can make some room for you. how is your local B&M


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> :tuany one who is coming to the herf i have been trying to collect some cigar bands, so if you have any you dont want please bring them for me.


I have a bunch from a project that I was going to attempt but has been nixed. Are you looking for specific brands or just alot of bands?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> I have a bunch from a project that I was going to attempt but has been nixed. Are you looking for specific brands or just alot of bands?


above 5$ a stick would be nice. i would love to get my hands on some cuban bands but i dont know how to do that.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> above 5$ a stick would be nice. *i would love to get my hands on some cuban bands but i dont know how to do that.*


It's actually quite easy: simply smoke the cigars and keep the bands.... just like you would a NC :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> It's actually quite easy: simply smoke the cigars and keep the bands.... just like you would a NC :ss


:tpd:


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> ir13 i will be nice to see you there just let us know and we can make some room for you. how is your local B&M


If he's in Newberry, he's hauling cookies into Columbia, would be my guess.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

ir13 said:


> Depending on the day i may be able to make it. Greenwood is about a 45min drive for me via shitty backroads.


Hey, ir13...

Welcome to Club Stogie from down the road in Chapin!

Post an intro in the New Gorillas section so we can get to know you


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hey, ir13...
> 
> Welcome to Club Stogie from down the road in Chapin!
> 
> Post an intro in the New Gorillas section so we can get to know you


I Did make a post in the new gorilla section.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133625

The b&m i went to a in columbia was called Modern Age Tobacco & Gift.

I actually live outside of chapin near dreher island but most people dont know prosperity thats why i put newberry.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

ir13 said:


> I Did make a post in the new gorilla section.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133625
> 
> ...












Been by Dreher Island (by boat) 100's of times!

Dude, there's an event at the Maduro Room in Lexington tomorrow. You should drop by.

I'll be the guy there that's smoking a cigar!

I know for a fact that three our four of your fellow Club Stogie BOTLs will be there!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Been by Dreher Island (by boat) 100's of times!
> 
> Dude, there's an event at the Maduro Room in Lexington tomorrow. You should drop by.
> 
> ...


I might come by to meet some new faces but i dont think im going to burn one tomorrow night. Been congested lately from this every so shitty changing temp.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> It's actually quite easy: simply smoke the cigars and keep the bands.... just like you would a NC :ss


oh ya i did not think of that. well i guess i will have to go smoke the whole room of cubans i have, i forgot they had bands on them:r:ss:tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well i got some news for you guys. the same day we are having the herf feb 23 at my place there will be a west coast herf. now i know us suther boys get out herf some west coast kids, right.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133532


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think this is the latest list to be updated

1.mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble
9. psychII
10. ir13


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am glad to see that the rsvp list is getting long but my house is going to get cramped if it gets any longer so i am going to have to put a cap on this soon. if there is any other people that want on the list let me know. also the people that are coming to the herf if any of you guys are bringing people let me know so i can count them in.

also i talked to sports break and if we want to use there back deck i have to let then know that we are coming so they can set it up for us. i thought we would just be able to show up but we have to reserv it if we want it. do you think we will go or just tell them dont worry about it?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble
9. psychII
10. ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be there!!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet! This will be cool. I may have someone with me, too. 

It might be cool to head over to the sports bar at some point. And if it gets tight that might work out well. Then we can keep this thread open and have plenty of room if anyone else wants to join us. Plus, sports bars have chicks and that way I wouldn't have to sit around and look at ya'lls mugs all day.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> that way I wouldn't have to sit around and look at ya'lls mugs all day.


:r You so funny, Brad. 

I'm just a "maybe" now. There's something going on at church from 4-6 that I may have to go to. I'm trying to get out of it, but I don't know if I can. I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> Plus, sports bars have chicks and that way I wouldn't have to sit around and look at ya'lls mugs all day.


well we could use shot glasses if you have some kind of prejudice.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Or highballs.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

spooble said:


> Or highballs.


don't want Brad lookin' at those!! or any of you wierdos for that matter.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

spooble said:


> Or highballs.


No! No highballs. I had a bad experience one time. I think somebody slid me a ruthie or something.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> No! No highballs. I had a bad experience one time. I think somebody slid me a ruthie or something.


Ruthie? is that some kinda granny-sex drug?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble
9. psychII
10. ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.jjirons69
13.Alpedhuez55
14. Mister Moo
15. Cre8v1-friend


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

gonna be a pretty decent size herf


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Ruthie? is that some kinda granny-sex drug?


wow now guys we can have highballs but no granny sex drugs, we can do it the old fashion way and just let them drink before we see old drunk grannys



ir13 said:


> gonna be a pretty decent size herf


oh ya 15+ people my house may not hold that. :tu wh should be fine i dont think it will be that cold between the back deck and inside we will be in good shape. just every one rember to bring a chair. i got some.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

I still plan on being there!:tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

1.mkimbler
2. dogsplayinpoker
3. CharlieH
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble
9. psychII
10. ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.jjirons69
13.Alpedhuez55
14.vanderburg (no more mister moo)
15. Cre8v1-friend


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder if the bar owner would mind if we bring some beverages that they 
may not offer? We found this really cool rum in Fla that might be a nice addition if we can find it before next weekend.

or we could just sample it at your house for a bit if it's a problem. At any rate, this should be fun! :ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont know about bringing our own alc. i think that we will just doing it at my house before we leave for the bar. since we are getting this back deck area for free some of us will have to get a few drinks just to say thanks for letting us use it. but i dont see that being a problem.

dont forget to bring some chairs


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i got the bar booked for us we will have the whole back deck to our self. i got it for 6pm. i dont know how late every one plans on staying hear in greenwood. i can change the time to make it a little earleyer if we need. for any one coming to the herf pm me and i will send you my addy so you can mapquest on how to get hear, also my cell to try to help you out or if you have any questions.

i got a bottle of segrams gin, cruzan rum, soda and i may get some sgrams 7. i will get some bbq pork for every one. let me know what els i can do to make this a better herf. 

some people need to bring please
1. chairs
2. ash trays (i only have a few)
3. window fan (so we can smoke inside)


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> some people need to bring please
> 1. chairs
> 2. ash trays (i only have a few)


If I can make it, and I'm at about 83% right now, I'll be glad to bring along a Stinky and some folding chairs.

The 17% chance of me not being there would be tied to some party that I may or may not be able to squeeze out of. In the event I can't make it, I'll make sure to send them with vanderburg or have jjirons69 drop by the house and pick them up!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

GoodFella said:


> 1.Goodfella
> 2.dogsplayinpoker
> 3.mkimbler


Vanderburg is coming.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> I didn't say I'd drive.... I said we'll ride together. :r And you know my taste in cigars... the gas will be cheaper.  This will be a lot of fun. I'm always ready to herf!


Brad, you still gonna have room for me. I can fit 4 people in my Mercedes or 6 mildly comfortable people in my wifes Pacifica.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We should be good to go. If I think of anything else I'll let you know. Robert, I'm sure we can work something out. I'll coordinate the carpool a little later in the week and let you know.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Goodfella,

I don't have a window fan, but do have box fans... two of em...

If your windows are standard sized, it should't be a problem to place the box fans inside the windows to draw out the air.










Not my exact fan, but you get the point.

Hey, anyone up for cards? I know jjirons69 and vanderburg are in... how bout the rest of you SC BOTLs in attendance?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ted that fan will work moveing ar lig a jet engin compared to mine. i dont play cards but i want to learn. i just got one of those cao card kits with the clay chip that we can use so there is no problem with that. 

its good to see this herf starting to move, only a few more days guys.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

some people need to bring please
1. chairs
2. ash trays (i only have a few)
3. window fan (so we can smoke inside)[/quote]

1.mkimbler
2.Cre8v1-friend
3. Alpedhuez55
4. Jason
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble
9. psychII
10. ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.jjirons69


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a cheap 4 cigar ashtray i can bring if needed.


----------



## psychII (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm still in.

If anyone wants to ride with me, let me know and we can meet up.

Chris


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Let's get a head count. Is this the most recent list?

1.mkimbler
2. SpurNubber
3. Alpedhuez55
4. Jason (dogsplayingpoker?)
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble (50/50)
9. psychII
10. ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.jjirons69
13. vanderberg

Edit this as needed. 

This is going to be a great time, gorillas! Be there or be square! :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

1. mkimbler
2. SpurNubber
3. Alpedhuez55
4. Jason (dogsplayingpoker?)
5. cre8v1
6. rockyr
7. tech-ninja
8. spooble (50/50)
9. psychII
10. ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa (93% sure)
12.jjirons69
13. vanderberg


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on, Ted! Who wears the pants in that family?? :tu

Rob, what time do we show at your pad?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Going by the B&M today to pick up my herf cigars. Being a newbie there isnt too much in the humi.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> 1. mkimbler
> 2. SpurNubber
> 3. Alpedhuez55
> 4. Jason (dogsplayingpoker?)
> ...


93%? 93%? Who does this? Why not 95%, or 90%? What are you.... an accounting professor or something????


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Come on, Ted! Who wears the pants in that family?? :tu


If momma ain't happy... I ain't herfin'...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> 93%? 93%? Who does this? Why not 95%, or 90%? What are you.... an accounting professor or something????


If I was an accounting professor, I'd go out to four significant digits.... I kept it down to two.

The professional answer? I'm 92.67% sure I'll be there.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Of the people coming to the herf, who wants to play poker?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Revised List:

1. goodfella
2. mkimbler
3. Alpedhuez55
4. cre8v1
5. rockyr
6. tech-ninja
7. spooble (50/50)
8. psychII
9. ir13
10.tedrodgerscpa (93% sure)
11.jjirons69
12. vanderberg


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm game for anything. 

Also, if we go to the sports bar and have the deck, is it covered? If it happens to rain we might need a plan B (they are calling for rain).

Can't wait, fellas! Just a few short days away. We'll be heading out of Columbia at about 10 AM so we should be there just around noon! w00t!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Me and Spooble will be there about 6 or 7.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am going out right before the herf to get some bbq and ice. feel free to show up by 12 or later. i wont care just dont come at 9 cus i will be sleeping or have my coffee.:ss

93% what the hell is this, at least spooble has 50/50 my his. i think you just want to build of some suspence for your self. right:bn


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

im game for some poker


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> If I can make it, and I'm at about 83% right now





GoodFella said:


> 93% what the hell is this,


Hey, at least he is up 10%! :r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Me and Spooble will be there about 6 or 7.


6 works better for me. See you at 6.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Tech, 
i saw your poker table...NNNNIIIIICCCEE.. you wanna play?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

we can do poker all though i suck at it. 

does ever one have there first cigar picked out?



thing to bring
1. ash trays
2.fan
3.chairs
4. old cigar bands


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> 6 works better for me. See you at 6.


6 is great with me. I just have to get Chad to hurry up. 


vanderburg said:


> Tech,
> i saw your poker table...NNNNIIIIICCCEE.. you wanna play?


I would love to if we're not too late.


GoodFella said:


> we can do poker all though i suck at it.


Watch out for vanderburg, I hear he's a shark.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> we can do poker all though i suck at it.
> *
> does ever one have there first cigar picked out? *


I've got it narrowed down to 2. And after driving that morning I'll be ready to get down to business when we get there. I'm a herfin' machine..... I might smoke 10 Saturday. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I'm a herfin' machine..... I might smoke 10 Saturday. :tu




I'm gonna bring you an iguana, you herfing machine.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> I'm gonna bring you an iguana, you herfing machine.


what are the iguanas i keep hearing about them on this site.

i doubt i will smoke 2 cigars. i think 4 is my best


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

GoodFella said:


> what are the iguanas i keep hearing about them on this site.
> 
> i doubt i will smoke 2 cigars. i think 4 is my best


I think I have two, I'll hook you up. They are a rare smoke. Somewhat hard to come by.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm hoping you're not talking about THESE BEAUTY QUEENS

I can honestly admit I've never had a Candela wrapped smoke, but this seems a bit daunting to me!!!

​


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I'm hoping you're not talking about THESE BEAUTY QUEENS
> 
> I can honestly admit I've never had a Candela wrapped smoke, but this seems a bit daunting to me!!!
> 
> ​


That's it! And thanks for the offer, Stewart, but.... no thanks. I said I'm a herfin' machine, not a hurlin' machine! u


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> That's it! And thanks for the offer, Stewart, but.... no thanks. I said I'm a herfin' machine, not a hurlin' machine! u


I think a lizard/chicken showdown is in order

Iguana vs. Fighting Cock

The battle to end all battles. Two men enter, one man leaves.

I volunteer to try the Iguana, since I've already had a Fainting (no, not a typo) Cock!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I think a lizard/chicken showdown is in order
> 
> Iguana vs. Fighting Cock
> 
> ...


You're a trooper, my friend. I'll bring the camera. I'm going to stick to my life philosophy.... Life's too short.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> That's it! And thanks for the offer, Stewart, but.... no thanks. I said I'm a herfin' machine, not a hurlin' machine! u


In the words of Tom at MMH III

"You don't have a hair on your a$$ if you don't" smoke it.

:r


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> In the words of Tom at MMH III
> 
> "You don't have a hair on your a$$ if you don't" smoke it.
> 
> :r


Great, now I have to wake up extra early Saturday morning and shave! Thanks a lot, Stew! :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm up to 98.37% likely to attend!

I've got box fans, a stinky ashtray, and old cigar bands in the car, all ready to go. Everyone be sure to bring me only your finest cigars!!! I'll have plenty of dog rockets to hand out!

Thought I had some folding chairs, but they've escaped me. Gonna pack a 'Soccer Mom' camp chair so my feet don't get too tired, but that's all I can contribute on that front.

Goodfella, are you sure everyone has your address?


Merry Herf-eve to all!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I feel so under-prepared. I'm just bringing the ol' Stinky and some cigars. Perhaps a bottle of the very good rum. 

See y'all there.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 2 bundles of Fighting Cocks. Thought about taking the labels off and passing them out as Cubans. You can hardly tell the difference. BTW, the Iguanas were backordered! :ss

The truck is full of gas. No box fan. Sorry. No extra chairs to bring. I do have my smoking chair from the garage. Probably have a little hooch under the seat for the ride. I should be there by 4-5 p.m., maybe a little later. I'm going into town and getting a room across the road from The Sports Break, at the Holiday Inn Express (I guess it's still there). Then off to Rob's.

Everyone drive safe and see you guys there!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dag. I'm trapped at the Home Show in Charleston. Hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm bringing 3 coaches chairs. I just packed the stogies and I believe I'm all set. I just hope I can sleep tonight. 

I was thinking, since this will be Goodfella's first official herf, anyone thought of something we can do for an initiation? :mn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Initiation?

I'm bringing one Fighting Cock, and Jamie claims to be bringing two bundles.

What more could a first herfer ask for?

_Other than chairs, cigar bands, and ashtrays, of course!!!_

Goodfella, we're ALL looking forward to it! :tu


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I'm up to 98.37% likely to attend!


What a coincidence! I am 98.37% sure I am bringing a chair!


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

I should be there @ 3ish maybe 4. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I know everyone is waiting with bated breath!

CLICKY


----------

